# Wild Plant Collecting



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thought it might be interesting to see how many people go wild plant collecting. Once I got hard core into this hobby I've never looked at another lake, pond or stream the same way. Still I've not done much wild collecting either. 

So what about it? These options are all weather permitting.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

never, but I would if I saw something intresting.(assuming its legal.)

Most of the water ways around here are all snow melt, so they are either really cold, or have drastic level changes.


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

Way back when, before the interwebs and a LFS, that was common. I collected both flora and fauna during those days.


But now, O no, Artsy Fartsy requires the genetically altered cultivars of just the right shape and color.

Sadly, I must vote never.


----------



## Damonc1964 (Aug 23, 2009)

Is there any danger to the fish if collected plants are put directly into a tank?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I go as often as I can, and luckily I have a job that not only allows that, but encourages it!   

Damonc1964, wild collected plants usually have hitch-hickers onboard and should be rinsed VERY well or treated with potassium permanganate just in case.

-Dave


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Any time I'm out near a body of water, I keep an eye open. I've got a pair of gortex boots I wear to prepare me for spotting new species of plant. If I go fishing, plants are on the list too. Lately it's yielded an unidentified moss that grows fairly short. It grows well emersed, flowers quickly, and hangs tight to bark and drift wood. I've got plans for it.

-Philosophos


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Philosophos - congrats on your moss. Sounds very mysterious and interesting.....


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

It's mostly frustrating for now; I can't figure out what it is. Once I do, if it turns out to be something new to the hobby, I'll be more than happy to grow out a large patch and do some species trading. The growth rate isn't too shabby.

-Philosophos


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Wild collecting is one of the great joys of this Hobby.

Making sure that everything is legal is a smart move.

Dragging an aquarium net thru a ditch or pulling up plants can be an amazing experience and even avid Fishermen do not know about Species unless they are game creatures, and most of the game creatures are too big for our tanks, so "hunting" for things to put in our tanks is a real adventure although most of the "good" ones have already entered the Hobby.

I once kept a Niagara River tank, which is where I found that Crabs did not make good tankmates for fish, and learned a lot about my local river.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

What does it look like? Can you post a pic?


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

No macro lens, so I can't get a valuable shot. How about a verbal description? I can hang around in #ptchat for a few hours; might be easier that way. If not, I can work on figuring out an accurate description on my own then post here.

-Philosophos


----------



## Damonc1964 (Aug 23, 2009)

davemonkey said:


> I go as often as I can, and luckily I have a job that not only allows that, but encourages it!
> 
> Damonc1964, wild collected plants usually have hitch-hickers onboard and should be rinsed VERY well or treated with potassium permanganate just in case.
> 
> -Dave


I'm not fimilar with that product. Is this something I can pick up from a local shop?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I got mine off EBay. You don't need much at all. I went to pool sties and such and never found it locally. It works very well.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Cliff Mayes said:


> Wild collecting is one of the great joys of this Hobby.
> 
> Making sure that everything is legal is a smart move.
> 
> ...


unless the angler always has a net attached to his waders... Ive found some neat things in my river, I usually set a seine net across the creek mouth and get tons of tiny plants and fish that truly didnt know existed. I collect even when I am not expecting.

I brought some moss home in my gaiter one trip, still no clue what it is but it holds tights to my gravel.


----------



## demosthenes (Sep 8, 2009)

haha i would more often, but last time i did, the river i was in had this nasty silt at the bottom, and when i came out there were leeches all over my feet.... on the bright side though, the plants i got were really cool!

when i got them home though, there were these horribly disgusting bugs all over them, it was NOT fun to clean the plants out...


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

I've been think about it. Though it's in the 40s here and I don't know the laws, WI DNR is a bit on the picky.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Leeches? What Leeches? Don't mention Leeches!

Any stuff you bring home should be treated as deadly to a tank so a pottasium permanganate bath and some time in Q is wise.

I have an interesting story about strange critters in PA and the Gamies but most folk in the Natural Resource section of any state government usually wiil be more than helpful to questions about collecting; so do the wise thing and ask first.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Aquarium plants can live in the wild? Who takes care of them?


----------

